# finding it really hard to find a professional job in Adelaide



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I moved to Adelaide 3months ago. 
And I find it really hard to find a Job in IT NETWORKING EVEN AS A help desk support. 
I was able to find a job in a 5 star hotel through my friend.. It seems like you need to have contacts to get a decent job.. Any ideas or help on how to find a professional job will be appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

malik24265 said:


> Hi guys,
> I moved to Adelaide 3months ago.
> And I find it really hard to find a Job in IT NETWORKING EVEN AS A help desk support.
> I was able to find a job in a 5 star hotel through my friend.. It seems like you need to have contacts to get a decent job.. Any ideas or help on how to find a professional job will be appreciated.
> Thank you



you can try linked in , it has proved useful for some people.


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> you can try linked in , it has proved useful for some people.


Thank you.. 
You mean apply for jobs through linked in?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

malik24265 said:


> Thank you..
> You mean apply for jobs through linked in?


Yeah searching for the jobs in linkedin has helped many


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Yeah searching for the jobs in linkedin has helped many


Will do thank you.. Are you working in Adelaide


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

malik24265 said:


> Thank you..
> You mean apply for jobs through linked in?


Try to ge connected with IT professionals and keep in touch with them..also get connected with recruiters


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

How is environmental/ mining related job prospects? I will be moving end of this year if granted a visa..my brother lives there..which street do u live in?


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am trying to get in touch... I don't know anyone who works in the networking field..


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> How is environmental/ mining related job prospects? I will be moving end of this year if granted a visa..my brother lives there..which street do u live in?


Actually I don't knw exactly how they r in Adelaide. But I heard the pay is very good for mining jobs.. And it's kinda easy to find if u have the skills.. 
I live in Brooklyn park.. Where does ur brother live..


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Anzac Highway, Kurralta Park. See you soon. Good luck for Job hunt.


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> Anzac Highway, Kurralta Park. See you soon. Good luck for Job hunt.


Okie... See u.. Thank you.. 
Good luck with your visa


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

malik24265 said:


> Thank you..
> You mean apply for jobs through linked in?


Dude improve ur profile, connect with recruiters and ppl in networking field. Participate in discussions and apply for jobs.

Dont send emails straight asking for jobs build a repo with the recruiter.


----------

